# Wine log?



## roblloyd (Feb 22, 2011)

Right now I am using a notebook to keep track but I can see how that is going to be messy and not searchable after too many batches.
I also have to check it every couple days to see what's next on the calendar. So having reminders or alerts would be great.

What does everyone use?
Notebooks
Excel
Access or similar database
Brewtrax
Amphora
......

I like the idea of software like brewtrax and the price is good. Features look nice. What does amphora do that brewtrax can't? At 2x the price.
Ideally I would like it web based so I could access from my phone, iPad, laptop, desktop, etc (yes I have a lot of pcs to use, it's my job). I don't think any of them can share easily.
Being new I am not sure what to look for besides the basics. The excel one posted here looks good. Add some calculations like SG and temp conversions.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

I started with a notebook, but found it to be a hassle for me. I found all the same problems with the notebook you have listed.

I downloaded Brewtrax a few weeks ago and found it to be a great program. I noted a couple of places that there could be very minor additions to the software, and sent a PM via WMT with some feedback, I was told the next afternoon that the publisher had reviewed my suggestions and would be making the changes along with some other suggestions in a upcoming release. So the Customer Service is pretty good as well. Its not like you are trying to get Microsoft to make a minor change. 

There is a coupon code for Brewtrax in the vendor section as well

Also there is a helpful youtube video showing what Brewtrax will do

AD


----------



## WineYooper (Feb 22, 2011)

I will try to attach the form I use for my wine log. I believe I got it off this site but don't remember for sure. 

View attachment winelog.pdf


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 22, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> I started with a notebook, but found it to be a hassle for me. I found all the same problems with the notebook you have listed.
> 
> I downloaded Brewtrax a few weeks ago and found it to be a great program. I noted a couple of places that there could be very minor additions to the software, and sent a PM via WMT with some feedback, I was told the next afternoon that the publisher had reviewed my suggestions and would be making the changes along with some other suggestions in a upcoming release. So the Customer Service is pretty good as well. Its not like you are trying to get Microsoft to make a minor change.
> 
> ...



BrewTrax looks pretty nice! I'm more inclined to use software over paper. It's getting a pain to keep track and i only have 6 batches going right now.
If I could access it from any PC in my house that would be the best for me. Install it on my server or desktop and access it from anything making it quicker and easier to enter info. I'll ask them.


----------



## WineYooper (Feb 22, 2011)

The attached I gave was an Excel file and I had to change it to a pdf file in order to attach. All it was is an extension change. If I can do this, trust me, you should be able to change it back with a keystroke to an excel file.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 22, 2011)

Attached is a pdf image of an excel spreadsheet I use. Each wine kit is on a separate tab on the spreadsheet. 

View attachment Wine Log.pdf


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

I have no idea if it would work on a server. I would say fire off a PM to AquaCom and ask him. I think he is in England, so don't expect a instant response, but he got back to me the next day. 

My suggestion was to add some common wine specific items such as yeast nutrient, Yeast Energizer, Tannin, etc in place of "additional items" under the Processes tab. There is a place where you can type in the items. I was told to look for it in a upcoming update. The CS couldn't be better.

I tried the paper copies, they get wet, if they fit on one page the lines are too small, not easily searchable, etc. With Brewtrax, you get ready made charts, graphs, automatic calculations, and updated databases of supplier info etc.

Well worth Slightly less than $30


----------



## philogeek (Feb 22, 2011)

I must be the weird-man-out... I love using my paper notebook. I can doodle in the margins, highlight, circle, glue wine labels onto pages and then write my drivel around 'em... lol

Now, cellaring software is a different thing - that's all in OpenCellar!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> I will try to attach the form I use for my wine log. I believe I got it off this site but don't remember for sure.


Yep got from here. I sent it. This is what I use. Keep all actice in a active binder then when bottler transfer to the finished ? Bottled binder


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2011)

Brewtrax is awesome and he doesnt get back to you till the next day because he is sleeping when we are awake but he gets back to you very quick and makes any issues disappear! It does everything and then more as it keeps track of your cellar inventory and ages on everything.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 23, 2011)

Well you are all wrong..... He got back to me about an hour after I pm'd him. 
I think I might give it a try. I can put it on my windows tablet.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I guess I'm the odd one. I've tried several logging routines. First blank paper. Then preprinted sheets. Then on the computer. Now I use a preprinted sheet for the first time then afterwards and all future batches I use a paint swatch from the paint stores. I use white ones to write everything on, date, ingredients etc. I include a red tag (meaning clearing) or a blue tag (aging) behind it. When complete they go in a pile.

I have so many going and at different times I can't keep track. There are busier times and slow times. Seems to work well now. My wine bible keeps enlarging and I need a way to keep it managable.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 23, 2011)

I use a binder with plastic folders in it for each batch. I keep the instructions sheet, a printed log sheet (linked a few posts back) and all the kit ingredient packages until time to use them. It's kind of a huge binder. On the carboys I hang one of those wine bottle tags that I write the date of the next step and other small reminders.


----------



## philogeek (Feb 23, 2011)

OH yeah, in the past, I've also used a dry-erase marker to write directly on the carboys (after wiping away any drips, of course).


----------



## Rootedmotion (Feb 23, 2011)

I use paper charts through fermentation and record everything into amphora. I use amphora on a daily basis and it is very useful. From keeping track of inventory and setting up tasks. I am working with many different wines in one day and it helps stay organized. We also have a seperate amphora server to for our spirits that we make. Amphora's customer service is helpful to. We have emailed them a few different times with a suggestion that would make my life a little easier and what do you know, a few weeks later they come out with an update that fixed the issue.

I have never the brew software so I cant compare the two.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2011)

I use the Tags with strings on them from Staples but I have Brewtrax and have been tryin o slowly incorporate all of my stuff in there but I just can never find the time to do that or do any wine work much.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I use the Tags with strings on them from Staples but I have Brewtrax and have been tryin o slowly incorporate all of my stuff in there but I just can never find the time to do that or do any wine work much.



That was my problem. So much going on and trying to log everything was just not working. I have my tags around each carboy with a string and it's an easy visual to see what each wine is at, at that time.

I do believe it is important to keep good records but finding and taking the time is always the problem...at least for me. Maybe if I made less skeeter pee I would.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 23, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> but finding and taking the time is always the problem...at least for me.



That is one of the things I like about brewtrax. It only takes me a second to record my info.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> That is one of the things I like about brewtrax. It only takes me a second to record my info.



I would have to update literally weekly if not daily. ADDICTION!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2011)

You are right about mot taking long to record it into Brewtrax, now if I can just get myself to do some wine work Id have something to log in!


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 24, 2011)

Brewtrax it is. How would it be on a small screen? I am thinking it would be great on my tablet but not if its constant scrolling. The label feature looks nice too.

Amphora looks good too but seems to be for the bigger operations.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 24, 2011)

The best of all that I did for keeping everything in one place is I created a spreadsheet on my computer. Across the top was the date first, size then everything that one would add during the making of wine, and in order of it's addition (k-meta, pectic enzyme, nutrients, tannin etc).

Down the left side I would enter what type of wine making. I didn't backtrack and enter info. I just added it as I did from that day. (too much to try to fill in). Once it was thru fermenting I copied the row and moved it down to the clearing section, then down to aging so all wines fermenting were together for a quick over view.

It works great but again it's only as good as the info. you put in.

Doesn't matter what system you use as long as you can recall/review what you have done to date.

Had I the knowledge I think what would really be simple would be to create sku bars for everything and amounts, Use a scanning gun and scan you data in. You could have a sheet on the wall with all your chemicals and amounts, simply take your scanning gun and scan what you are doing and for each wine it would have it's own bar code.

That might be the answer.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 24, 2011)

I actually have 1 or 2 scanners so maybe I could use both? Great idea. I just need 1 place to have everything in there and brewtrax looks like it would do the job nicely. It should be quick to enter and fun to use (or else it won't get done).

I am a fan of excel but I can't seeing that being fun or have as much in it. For $30 it looks like it's worth it. If not it will just be an experiment.... Better start off doing things correctly now instead of going crazy which the notebook is doing to me.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 24, 2011)

What would be really cool would be if Brewtrax would create bar codes for each of your wines and you could print them for each bottle. Then tie it into your inventory system so you go to the cellar, grab a bottle of Cab Franc and scan it out and have it automaticly removed from your inventory. Then then you could set thresholds in the software so it alerts you when you need to bottle more Franc or start making more. BRILIANT! =)


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure they could do that. It's not that hard to do. But will your cellar be near a PC and on when you grab that bottle?
Great idea I hope they are reading this!


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 24, 2011)

My cellar is on the other side of the wall from my home automation system which has a Windows server running 24x7. So I could wire a hand held or wall mounted scanner on the wall by the door and just scan it out as I walk out.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have a bar code font just use that as part of your label. I have a font if you want it? I am guessing that a bottle toes back to the batch number?

I just purchased brewtrax and started to poke around. Wade since you use it how come finevine isn't in the supplier database?
Time to enter my notebook into there.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2011)

I just havent had the time to go through it much with that stuff. Heck, I havent even entered all my wine!


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone added Toy Store today!?
I am almost done adding all mine in there. Much easier when it's only 6. That's why I wanted to get a start on it now. So far I really like the program. I put it on my 14" laptop. I think it would be better (less scrolling) on a larger screen.
Glad I didn't put it on the tablet. It would be nice but when the keyboard pops on the screen there wouldn't much left. Might try it and see.

Couple things I think they should add - temperature readings, and SG readings with temp correction and calendar events linked to a batch. Right now I have calendar events - Rack chianti. What if I had 2 chianti's going? Maybe this stuff is in there but I didn't really RTFM.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess I'm old fashioned - I think I'll just stick to my notebook and my roll of masking tape. Inventory? I pretty well know what I've got and if I happen to lose a bottle or two for a year, hey, that's good!


----------



## AquaCom (Feb 27, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Couple things I think they should add - temperature readings, and SG readings with temp correction and calendar events linked to a batch. Right now I have calendar events - Rack chianti. What if I had 2 chianti's going? Maybe this stuff is in there but I didn't really RTFM.



Hi Rob... sorry I have only just stumbled on this thread 

All of those suggestions are in the next release (2-3 weeks time) 
There will be a fair bit in addition to that too but I will probably start a new thread ASAP so everyone using BrewTrax can see what's coming.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 27, 2011)

AquaCom said:


> Hi Rob... sorry I have only just stumbled on this thread
> 
> All of those suggestions are in the next release (2-3 weeks time)
> There will be a fair bit in addition to that too but I will probably start a new thread ASAP so everyone using BrewTrax can see what's coming.



That's great news! Can't wait to see it! 

If you need a beta tester let me know. As long as my data doesn't get corrupted then I'd be happy to help out. I do beta testing now for some companies (Microsoft, Trend Micro).


----------



## AquaCom (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the offer of beta testing Rob. You are now on my list 
You data would be certainly safe. The built in backup functions will allow you to roll back to the previous version and database quickly enough.
To be honest we wouldn't release it to beta testers unless it had gone through very thorough testing here anyway as we wouldn't want it to mess our own brewing data up (we all use it here for our own brew logging too of course!).
Will be in touch


----------



## AquaCom (Feb 27, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> What would be really cool would be if Brewtrax would create bar codes for each of your wines and you could print them for each bottle. Then tie it into your inventory system so you go to the cellar, grab a bottle of Cab Franc and scan it out and have it automaticly removed from your inventory. Then then you could set thresholds in the software so it alerts you when you need to bottle more Franc or start making more. BRILIANT! =)





roblloyd said:


> I'm sure they could do that. It's not that hard to do. But will your cellar be near a PC and on when you grab that bottle?
> Great idea I hope they are reading this!



Just to say that the whole barcoding/stock/automation is on our "list". I also write and customise EPoS and stock management systems and do a fair bit with barcoding, scanners, inventory control so we will be going that direction with BrewTrax. It's a little way off to be honest but in the meantime as Rob says you could easily add a barcode to your bottle label in BrewTrax. All you need is free barcode font. We might even be able to upload some templates to the software to start you off.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Stuart, this is just looking awesome. I feel that if you introduced that barcode stuff this freaking software would just explode. Scan your bottle on the way out and eventually it tells you to start another batch of that particular wine!!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 27, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Stuart, this is just looking awesome. I feel that if you introduced that barcode stuff this freaking software would just explode. Scan your bottle on the way out and eventually it tells you to start another batch of that particular wine!!!!



Version 7 will auto order the supplies or kit used to make it if it has a rating high enough to support another batch. 
Version 3 will hook up to your batches to record testing levels.
Version 8 will then trigger automated racking and degassing and dispensing equipment.

Until then, I love using version 1.1 and am looking forward to the next release.
Only other request is the ability to share data on 2 computers. Main entry on 1 pc, then the tablet for entering data.
Brewtrax cloud edition!


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 28, 2011)

BTW I picked up BrewTrax this weekend. I have to say I'm a big fan. I can't wait to see the upcoming revsions... 

Unfortunatly I'll be using the function for loss of a batch... Reason for not finished is clear in my other post: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12422


----------



## AquaCom (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Stuart, this is just looking awesome. I feel that if you introduced that barcode stuff this freaking software would just explode. Scan your bottle on the way out and eventually it tells you to start another batch of that particular wine!!!!


BrewTrax will already give you useful info on the "Dashboard" which gives you an immediate glance on what you have low stock of etc so you can make decisions about starting new batches really easily right now. THe automated route would be a nice add on but I suspect will be overkill for a lot of people. Maybe a "BrewTrax Pro" version would be the way to go as I know a lot of people like to keep things simple. 



roblloyd said:


> Until then, I love using version 1.1 and am looking forward to the next release.Brewtrax cloud edition!



You've hit the nail on the head Rob. v1.1 seems to be a big hit so far so we're not looking at complicating things too much right now. Better to have software that is fast, reliable and does the main brewing functionas that an all signing all dancing application that over complcates things. 



roblloyd said:


> Only other request is the ability to share data on 2 computers. Main entry on 1 pc, then the tablet for entering data.



Noted! 



WeLoveCab said:


> BTW I picked up BrewTrax this weekend. I have to say I'm a big fan. I can't wait to see the upcoming revsions... Unfortunatly I'll be using the function for loss of a batch... Reason for not finished is clear in my other post: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12422



Gald you are getting on well with it! Gutted though that you had to use it to log a smashed wine batch. Every home-brewers nightmare


----------

